# The Gwaii Haanas - 2013



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DoiNomazi (Oct 19, 2013)

oarframe said:


> Very nice
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for taking the time and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

No, thank you for the great glimse of the Gwaii


----------

